# need more fish



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

well basically i just want more fish but im not quit sure what i want. i need something thats either middle or top dwelling. this is the current list of fish i have oh and my tank is 90 gallons 



1. bichir
2. BKG
3. 2 clown loaches 
4. 3 lace cats


----------



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

*Top Dwellers*

An African Butterfly is a top dweller, stays right on the surface, and gives the appearance that it's updside down,...a.k.a. dead,... Pretty interesting fish. Most LFS carry them.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The minimum number recommended when keeping loaches is 3. I would suggest adding one more though at the risk that the bottom level won't accommodate any more bottom dwellers as they grow.

A group of silver dollars might do the trick but they're very fast and your other fish may not be able to get their share of food. Severums are also fine choices.


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

i ended up gettin 2 more loaches but still wouild like something other then having all bottom dwellers


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'd say you were full.

If you wanted top put in something to try and fill up the mid part of the tank, Let me suggest that fully grown sword tails might fit the bill and kick off fry that the predators would enjoy.

Alternately, rosy barbs might be big enough to survive, or one of the bigger rainbow fish species.

Howabout a pair of snakeskin gouramis - they get big enough to catch as pan fish.


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

everything in my tank is still pretty small right now but i was thinkin maybe some rams? i just want something els cause everything is all at the bottom


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

And the rams would be more or less at the bottom too, and get the faeces swiftly beaten out of them. You probably should let it lie as is, but if you must add something, you'll want a topwater or midwater fish in the 3"+ range. If you make it a livebearer, you obviate any need or excuse to introduce possibly disease bearing feeder fish into the system. So I'd go with Swords, 1 male, and however many females you feel will fit (no fewer than 2). They are more tolerant of softer water than Mollies.


----------



## thundrbol (Jun 27, 2007)

Birchir, Loaches, sliver dollar are all btm dweller. Not recommended if u dun wan any laying around ur tank bed


----------



## cullens089 (Jun 19, 2007)

well ic i guess im kinda screwed on getting some more fish lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

thundrbol said:


> Birchir, Loaches, sliver dollar are all btm dweller. Not recommended if u dun wan any laying around ur tank bed


Silver dollars are not bottom dwellers. These are schooling mid-dwellers that eat predominantly vegetable matter.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

cullens089 said:


> well ic i guess im kinda screwed on getting some more fish lol


Not precisely. You could get another tank and split out the fish you have in the current tank.

Get a second 90 gallon (or 110 or 120 or if you have the room a 6' tank in the 125 to 180 range), and put the Clown Loaches and the Bichir in that. then add another 3 to 5 clown Loaches, a second bichir, and school of large rainbowfish, and a breeding group of sailfin mollies. Put some oyster shells in the filter and get the hardness up to keep the mollies healthy (which should be OK for the Loaches and Bichir. IIRC clown loaches can handle pretty hard water so long as you raise the hardness incrementally).

That will leave the BGK and Lace Cats in the other tank, which will make it nice and low key. Get a male and 2 or 3 female Moonlight Gouramis and 6 to 8 Glass Catfish, and maybe a bumblebee garra pingi. Keep the lighting subdues and plant the bejeesus out of it with crypts and Java Moss and Java fern.


----------

